# question?



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

wanted to know if this really is a M. lombardoi "Kenyi"? LFS called it kennyI. Also wanted to know are they good to mix with yellow labs? I have 2 yellow labs that were pretty calm before i put the "Kenyi" in there, and now it seems that the bigger Yellow lab is chasing the smaller one. I can see a little aggression now. I have a 30 gallon setup with one whisper 30-40 gallon filter.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes, that is _M. lombardoi_. It is a very poor choice for a 30 gallon tank, regardless of tank mates.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

what are some of your suggestions for a 30 gallon tank? Im already in the works to get a larger tank if thats what you mean. This tank had glofish and neon tetras for my girl, but she is not really into maintaining a aquarium so i took it over. But as far as tank mates is that ok?


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Shellies, especially Multies, can have smaller tanks. A 30 gallon could easily have 4 pairs of multies. They'd requires shells and highly recommend a sand or small gravel substrate which would require more maintenance though.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It is kenyi and they can get really mean so a minimum of 75g. is recommended for them. In a large enough tank I'm not even sure kenyi & y. labs are a good mix either because adult male kenyi is yellow too. The kenyi might see the labs as male kenyi = competition. Maybe someone with more experience with kenyi can say for sure. I'd house kenyi long term with a more aggressive species than y. labs in my opinion.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to have a 30g. tank for a colony of N. brichardi. I think they're a beautiful fish and they sound so interesting. I'm working on getting a tank for some :wink: .


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the info. If i wanted to go with a yellow and blue mixture, what would be a good species to look at to mix with yellow labs?


----------



## justin323 (Nov 29, 2006)

It depends if you get a larger tank. They could be fine now if they were in a larger tank. Time to decide


----------

